

Finally,an Alternative to QR Code - ruchir_21hj
http://mashable.com/2014/01/09/qr-code-clickable-paper/?utm_campaign=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=rss&utm_reader=feedly

======
trebor
Alternative? There's no visible way that the data is embedded in the ad which
is being scanned, none that I can see, so the only way is to have the ad
recognized via image comparison. Oh boy. Better, perhaps, but alternative?
Nope.

